# wall mount LED monitor



## a2mn2002 (Mar 12, 2011)

hello digitians.

Q1.
I want 22-23" LED monitor with HDMI and wall mount option under 15k.
My primary use is HD gaming.
MY prefer brands with priority :

1. Samsung
2. LG
3. BENQ

Also
Q2.
My friend has samsung b2033 monitor. it shows horizontal lines when working. what kind of problem is it ? plz reply.....


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 12, 2011)

You wont get many replies here! i suggest read the other posts.

I wud say go for Samsung PX2370


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 14, 2011)

ankushkool said:


> You wont get many replies here! i suggest read the other posts.
> 
> I wud say go for Samsung PX2370




PX2370 does not have wall mounting 
acer S231hl comes with wall mounting option


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

what about LG e2260-70 V series monitors.


----------

